# Collecting Printer Status



## mforney (May 16, 2010)

I have a Canon PIXMA MP780 printer running on MS Windows XP V2002 SP3 and connected via a USB port. It quit working correctly right after a power failure in my house yesterday. I can print test fine, but when I try printing from MS Office applications and even Windows Explorer, the first print function works, but subsequent prints get the printer msg "Collecting Printer Status". After about 10 mins, the doc prints. This does not seem to be an uncommon problem because I found several solution threads on the net. Unfortunately, none of them worked for me. I'm hoping I can find help here. This is what I've done so far. 

Disconnected from the net
Uninstalled AVG antivirus
Uninstalled ZoneAlarm
Disconnected the printer from AC and PC
Deleted the printers from my system
Did a power down hard boot several times
Powered the printer back up and reconnected the printer to a USB port (tried several ports with the same result)
When that didn't work, I removed all the Cannon drivers and associated programs from my system, powered down the PC, came back up without any printers, and reloaded the printer drivers and programs from the installation CD. This didn't work either. I also checked the net for updated Canon drivers for the MP780, but couldn't find any. I have run out of things to try. Hoping for a guru to help.


----------



## mforney (May 16, 2010)

BTW - I forgot to include that the USB ports are working fine with other devices such as external hard drives and a smartphone.


----------



## mforney (May 16, 2010)

OK. Here's what I did to get my printer working again. Doesn't make much sense to me, but I thought I would add it here just in case it works for someone else.
Removed all Canon drivers and associated programs.
Powered down the PC and physically disconnected all peripherals.
Powered down the Printer
Let everything sit for a little over 24 hrs
Plugged the PC in and powered it up with only the monitor, mouse and keyboard connected
Reloaded the Canon drivers and associated programs
Tried to print but the PROBLEM STILL EXISTED -Same thing "Collecting Printer Status".
I powered down the printer and switched to another USB port
Powered up the printer
This created icon copies of the printer and fax in "Printers and Faxes" under the Control Panel
I set the Printer Icon copy to be the default printer leaving the other icons alone, and now the printer works fine. No "Collecting Printer Status" msg. Weird!


----------

